

Wanted: IPv6 Multicast as a Service (MaaS) - erichocean

Here's what it would look like:<p>1. An IPv6 client with a globally-scoped IPv6 address (the Source) requests an IPv6 multicast address from the service. The address is valid for a particular amount of time, unless renewed. The address can be renewed indefinitely.<p>2. Other IPv6 clients (the Clients) are given the multicast address and join that multicast group, using the (S, G) method.<p>3. The Source sends packets to the multicast address and the Clients receive them.<p>I have no idea what the billing would look like, perhaps traffic sent over the channel? I just know I would use this service if it existed.<p>Thanks!
======
erichocean
I forgot to mention, only the Source should be able to send to the multicast
address.

Also, the cost of a new multicast address should be negligible (e.g. $0.01).
Instead, charge for incoming traffic on that multicast address from the
Source.

------
wmf
Realistically the Internet isn't going to support multicast, so it probably
makes more sense to reframe this as some kind of CDN overlay.

~~~
erichocean
I assume you mean this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overlay_multicast>

------
wmf
Why IPv6 specifically?

~~~
erichocean
Because I need a lot of multicast addresses (hundreds to thousands). IPv4 has
a very limited pool and they're hard to get a hold of, which is why I'm
looking at IPv6 solutions.

I'd be happy to use IPv4, but I suspect the cost would be prohibitive,
assuming it was feasible at all.

